

Xamarin is now free for students - wareagle920
http://blog.xamarin.com/xamarin-for-students/

======
_crumbs
Nice to see Xamarin buying into the student software model. Will this be
available to UK students?

~~~
wareagle920
I believe it's available to all students, regardless of location, as long as
you are in a degree- or diploma-granting course of study :)

------
_random_
Better than nothing. Lower prices for independent developers would be awesome
though. Let the enterprise pay.

